# Yao has stress fracture in left ankle... Career over?



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://twitter.com/Jonathan_Feigen



> # Yao said the obvious in summer. If can't stay healthy, can't keep playing. Is it over? #hounews 8 minutes ago via web
> 
> # Previous tests did not show the fracture. MRI on Thur showed the injury. Might have happened compensating for sprain. He had no idea yest. 9 minutes ago via web
> 
> # Yao Ming with another stress fracture in his left ankle. Not in same bone, but same ankle. Wondering now if he'll ever return.



http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/7342510.html



> Rockets center Yao Ming’s comeback suffered another devastating setback with a stress fracture found Thursday morning in his left ankle.
> 
> The injury is not in the same area as the previous stress fracture, but it is a major setback.
> 
> ...



Per AM 790 Houston...



> An MRI performed today on Rockets center Yao Ming revealed a stress fracture of the Medial Malleolus in his left ankle. The fracture, which is related to his previous injury of the Tarsal Navicular bone, presented itself during the course of his current rehabilitation program. There is no timetable for his return at this time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Like I said in the NBA general thread, and if this is indeed the end, (Probably is)

I feel terrible for Yao. He deserves better.

As a Rockets fan accepting the end of the Yao era, the most frustrating thing is the tantalizing unrealized potential. Cuttino and Francis were fun but it was hard to see them leading us to anything substantial. Tracy and Yao though...Everyone here knows Tracy was once the best perimeter player on the planet when his head was on straight and heart was working, and Yao was at one point an absolutely unstoppable force. Unfortunately, the glimpses of greatness were so few and far in between non-rockets fans never believed us because they didn't watch like we did.

I hate to say goodbye to the era of Yao, but now the team can finally say it as well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

FYI this is the same foot as the previous stress fracture, but in an unrelated part though.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it's over now. Time to move on


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AtcBpejcaWa7Z.lH0mul57S8vLYF?slug=ap-rockets-yao



> HOUSTON (AP)—Houston Rockets center Yao Ming(notes) will miss the rest of the season because of the stress fracture in his left ankle.
> 
> The Rockets announced the decision Friday, a day after the injury was found in an MRI exam. Team physician Walter Lowe said surgery is the usual treatment for such an injury, which has sidelined Yao since Nov. 10.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing we didn't expect already


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Out of loyalty I would take him back next year on the real cheap. But part of me want to just sever ties all together and just move on.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Doubt Yao wants to come back. 

Too many injuries its over. 

Let him enjoy his money and time with his family.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Out of loyalty *I would take him back next year on the real cheap*. But part of me want to just sever ties all together and just move on.


I'm all for this. I'd like to be done with all this but if we could get him back for the low it's a much easier risk to accept even if he's out again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn what a great player and what could of been...


----------

